# Attractive male looking for his live partner (Holland)



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Attractive feral/wild and healthy male pigeon is looking for his feral/wild female pigeon live partner, preferably a rescued pigeon which owner can't take care of her any more but is willing to “relocate” her in Holland.

Please if someone is looking for a place where his/her pigeon would have love, care, and companionship let me know.

She won't be released and would be living indoors in a warm house in a big city with lots of light, ventilation, and food, She won't either be caged.

Regards

Bravo.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Bravito got a partner one month ago. she was bought in a shop sadly I could not find any pigeon to adopt.

She has a lovely calm and a bit nervous character, Bravito is crazy about her although I have noticed in the mating period he gets a bit agressive towards her.

She has settled down nicely, next week we have an appointment with the vet for a total check up of both Bravito and her.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

ET,

The "male aggressiveness" is part of the mating. From what I have seen this last month, if the male isn't aggressive, the hen drops eggs in places she shouldn't. It looks brutal, but it really isn't. 

BTW once you see the male getting bully like that you should keep an eye out for eggs. Normally it would be one to two days of bully then lots of sitting on eggs.

Last thing: love the black and white. Gorgeous.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaysen said:


> ET,
> 
> The "male aggressiveness" is part of the mating. From what I have seen this last month, if the male isn't aggressive, the hen drops eggs in places she shouldn't. It looks brutal, but it really isn't.
> 
> ...


Yes I now its part of it, I just ask myself if sometimes it goes out of control and cocks hurts hens, I am not always at home to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

As long as she has room to "get away" there is no issue. We have 20 pairs between our lofts and we only get out there a few hours a day this time of year. Never had a hen get injured (one did compete with the Mrs for the same floor space but that was human on bird not bird on bird). Cocks on the other hand will inadvertently injure each other or squabs in territorial fights. 

Just make sure you giver he enough space to escape. Our favorite are "perch boxes" that one bird can fly into, but a second bird simply can not land in. Hens that need a break will fly onto those and the cock bird won't be able to touch her.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaysen said:


> As long as she has room to "get away" there is no issue. We have 20 pairs between our lofts and we only get out there a few hours a day this time of year. Never had a hen get injured (one did compete with the Mrs for the same floor space but that was human on bird not bird on bird). Cocks on the other hand will inadvertently injure each other or squabs in territorial fights.
> 
> Just make sure you giver he enough space to escape. Our favorite are "perch boxes" that one bird can fly into, but a second bird simply can not land in. Hens that need a break will fly onto those and the cock bird won't be able to touch her.


She has the whole house to scape I will se if I can make a small perch for her to land there alone


----------

